# miniature posters



## tiespike (Jan 6, 2008)

I had a web site that gave downloads of pictures of old posters, i have since lost the site and the downloads./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif Can anyone direct me to such a site. I need some pictures of old petroleum signs for a critter diesel facility i am constructing.
Thanks for any help
Dave


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

Try the Library of Congress: 

http://memory.loc.gov/ammem/browse/ListSome.php?category=Advertising 

There are several others, when I manage to dig them up, I'll post the links. 

Brian


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's another: 

http://www.plan59.com/main.htm 

Brian


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

Third one: 

http://www.btcomm.com/trains/resource/index.htm 

Brian


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Here some good sites......
Billboards of the Past
Ad Access
1940s State Highway Markers


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some more site.....
 AllPosters.com
Largest Wholesale Manufacturer of Licensed Collectables
 WT&W Ad Sign Exchange


----------



## tiespike (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry not to reply sooner my work takes me away from home. Thanks for the links I will check them out. 
Regards 
Dave


----------

